# concordanza di genere con soggetti disgiunti



## uther78

Salve! Ho un dubbio riguardo alla seguente frase :

Nella scrittura pittografica, un cavallo, un'oca o una gatta sarebbe stata rappresentata da un singolo disegno.

Sulla concordanza di numero la regola dice che è possibile tanto il singolare quanto il plurale. Ma sul genere? A orecchio mi verrebbe da concordare
l'aggettivo col sostantivo più vicino, come ho fatto.


----------



## CaioGiulio

Io, invece, ho sempre usato il maschile come forma neutra convenzionale. Concordo, però, sul fatto che dire "Ho comprato un bicchiere, una forchetta e una scodella economici" suona male e vorrei tanto che l'italiano permettesse di usare per l'aggettivo lo stesso genere dell'ultimo sostantivo, perché suonerebbe all'orecchio molto più armonico. Però potrebbe anche essere che mi stia sbagliando. In questo forum ci sono eccellenti grammatici e linguisti per cui aspetto con grande interesse il loro parere in materia.


----------



## Odysseus54

uther78 said:


> Salve! Ho un dubbio riguardo alla seguente frase :
> 
> Nella scrittura pittografica, un cavallo, un'oca o una gatta sarebbe stata rappresentata da un singolo disegno.
> 
> Sulla concordanza di numero la regola dice che è possibile tanto il singolare quanto il plurale. Ma sul genere? A orecchio mi verrebbe da concordare
> l'aggettivo col sostantivo più vicino, come ho fatto.




Quale regola ?  Sentiamo cosa ne dice la Treccani :

_1.	Quando, in una frase, un aggettivo qualifica due o più nomi di genere diverso (legati da una o più congiunzioni o anche per ➔asindeto), si seguono due semplici regole._
_• Se i nomi sono tutti maschili o tutti femminili, l’aggettivo mantiene il loro genere e si declina al plurale, per evitare che la caratteristica espressa dall’aggettivo venga attribuita solo all’ultimo dei nomi_
_Ho uno zaino e un portapenne *rossi*_
_(Ho uno zaino e un portapenne rossofarebbe pensare che solo il portapenne sia rosso)_
_• Se i nomi sono di genere diverso, l’aggettivo si declina al maschile plurale_
_Ho conosciuto un ragazzo e una ragazza *spagnoli*_


Quindi :


"Nella scrittura pittografica, un cavallo, un'oca o una gatta sarebbero stati rappresentati da un singolo disegno."


----------



## uther78

Sul genere dell'aggettivo-participio concordato al plurale siamo d'accordo, ma io chiedevo sul genere quando si fa la concordanza al singolare (possibile con soggetti disgiunti).

)





Odysseus54 said:


> Quale regola ?  Sentiamo cosa ne dice la Treccani :
> 
> _1.    Quando, in una frase, un aggettivo qualifica due o più nomi di genere diverso (legati da una o più congiunzioni o anche per ➔asindeto), si seguono due semplici regole._
> _• Se i nomi sono tutti maschili o tutti femminili, l’aggettivo mantiene il loro genere e si declina al plurale, per evitare che la caratteristica espressa dall’aggettivo venga attribuita solo all’ultimo dei nomi_
> _Ho uno zaino e un portapenne *rossi*_
> _(Ho uno zaino e un portapenne rossofarebbe pensare che solo il portapenne sia rosso)_
> _• Se i nomi sono di genere diverso, l’aggettivo si declina al maschile plurale_
> _Ho conosciuto un ragazzo e una ragazza *spagnoli*_
> 
> 
> Quindi :
> 
> 
> "Nella scrittura pittografica, un cavallo, un'oca o una gatta sarebbero stati rappresentati da un singolo disegno."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

uther78 said:


> ma io chiedevo sul genere quando si fa la concordanza al singolare (possibile con soggetti disgiunti).



Che è esattamente quello che ti è stato spiegato Odysseus54 e che con un po' di pazienza puoi trovare anche in altre vecchie discussioni, cercando.


----------



## Odysseus54

uther78 said:


> Sul genere dell'aggettivo-participio concordato al plurale siamo d'accordo, ma io chiedevo sul genere quando si fa la concordanza al singolare (possibile con soggetti disgiunti).
> 
> )



La 'regola' che ho riportato io dice che aggettivi e participi, quando si concordano con una lista di sostantivi legati o no da congiunzione, si declinano al plurale.  Il singolare sarebbe discordante e ambiguo.

Dove l'hai trovata la regola di cui parli ?  Potresti riportarla con la fonte ?


----------



## CaioGiulio

Odysseus54 said:


> Quale regola ?  Sentiamo cosa ne dice la Treccani :
> _• Se i nomi sono di genere diverso, l’aggettivo si declina al maschile plurale_
> _Ho conosciuto un ragazzo e una ragazza *spagnoli*_



Tutto vero, ma forse la regola non vale sempre al contrario. Siamo per caso di fronte a una situazione nella quale "invertendo l'ordine dei fattori, il prodotto cambia"? 
Esempio: "abbiamo mangiato ottime tagliatelle e tortelli" - "abbiamo mangiato tagliatelle e tortelli ottimi".
L'aggettivo cambierebbe genere a seconda che sia messo prima o dopo i sostantivi a cui fa riferimento.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

CaioGiulio said:


> Esempio: "abbiamo mangiato ottime tagliatelle e tortelli" - "abbiamo mangiato tagliatelle e tortelli ottimi".



Il tuo esempio non ha alcuno senso ed è quindi fuorviante perché, come l'hai scritto tu, "ottimi" si riferisce solo ai tortelli e quindi il soggetto è uno solo.


----------



## Odysseus54

CaioGiulio said:


> Tutto vero, ma forse la regola non vale sempre al contrario. Siamo per caso di fronte a una situazione nella quale "invertendo l'ordine dei fattori, il prodotto cambia"?
> Esempio: "abbiamo mangiato ottime tagliatelle e tortelli" - "abbiamo mangiato tagliatelle e tortelli ottimi".
> L'aggettivo cambierebbe genere a seconda che sia messo prima o dopo i sostantivi a cui fa riferimento.





Dove questo caso speciale di concordanza funziona e' con due sostantivi al singolare - il plurale dell'aggettivo segnala che si riferisce ad ambedue, cosa che con due plurali non succede, a prescindere dalla posizione dell'aggettivo. Esempi :

"Abbiamo mangiato ottime tagliatelle e tortelli" Sicuri che i tortelli erano ottimi ?

"Abbiamo mangiato tagliatelle e tortelli ottimi" Sicuri che le tagliatelle erano ottime ?

Ma :

" Abbiamo mangiato grigliata e arrosto ottimi "  - ambedue ottimi

" .. ottima pasta e risotto "  Si sottolinea la bonta' della pasta.

" .. pasta e risotto ottimi "  Il bis e' stato un successo !


----------



## CaioGiulio

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il tuo esempio non ha alcuno senso ed è quindi fuorviante perché, come l'hai scritto tu, "ottimi" si riferisce solo ai tortelli e quindi il soggetto è uno solo.



Mah...io veramente non l'ho detto, anzi qui si sta parlando proprio di come declinare un aggettivo che serve due sostantivi, ma di genere diverso. Comunque, visto che faccio esempi "senza alcun senso" e "fuorvianti" sarà meglio che non disturbi più in questo forum. Chiedo a scusa a tutti per avervi fuorviati.


----------



## Nephelai

Ma nuuuu  siamo qui per confrontarci e imparare dagli errori o per sviscerare i dubbi, dai più scemi ai più fondati.. non val proprio la pena offendersi per una correzione, neppure se a prima vista può sembrare perentoria  
Tornando in topic, credo che l'ultimo messaggio di Odysseus sia particolarmente utile ed esplicativo  Grazie Odysseus anche da parte mia!


----------



## Odysseus54

Prego - non c'e' di che


----------



## dragonseven

Odysseus54 said:


> Dove questo caso speciale di concordanza funziona e' con due sostantivi al singolare - il plurale dell'aggettivo segnala che si riferisce ad ambedue, cosa che con due plurali non succede, a prescindere dalla posizione dell'aggettivo. Esempi :
> [...]
> " .. pasta e risotto ottimi "  Il bis e' stato un successo !


Ciao Odysseus 
C'è qualcosa che non quadra o ho capito male io?
"Pasta e risotto" sono termini singolari, ma tu affermi, nell'esempio da te citato, che "ottimi" si riferisce solo al "bis" che dovrebbe essere, se ho capito bene, il risotto. Giusto?
Se così fosse, questo si troverebbe in contrasto a quanto da te proclamato ad inizio post.
Non per pignoleria ma solo per chiarimento ai futuri lettori, potresti precisare questa parte del tuo discorso? Lo chiedo in amicizia e te ne ringrazio anticipatamente.


----------



## Odysseus54

Nei ristoranti e nelle trattorie, un 'bis' di primi e' l'assaggio di porzioni ridotte di due primi diversi, un 'tris' di tre.  Vedere qui.


----------



## dragonseven

Aaah, ok. Vedi, non avevo capito io. Ora è chiaro. Scusami per aver dubitato e grazie!


----------



## uther78

Paulfromitaly said:


> Che è esattamente quello che ti è stato spiegato Odysseus54 e che con un po' di pazienza puoi trovare anche in altre vecchie discussioni, cercando.



Ho letto attentamenteh! Infatti quanto scritto da Odissesus54 sembra riferirsi solo alla concordanza al plurale. Leggendo le vostre altre risposte credo di capire che:

- la concordanza al plurale riferisce l'aggettivo ad entrambi i soggetti e segue la regola della Treccani.
- la concordanza al singolare riferisce l'aggettivo solo al sostantivo più vicino e quindi la concordanza è con questo.

E' così?



Odysseus54 said:


> La 'regola' che ho riportato io dice che  aggettivi e participi, quando si concordano con una lista di sostantivi  legati o no da congiunzione, si declinano al plurale.  Il singolare  sarebbe discordante e ambiguo.
> 
> Dove l'hai trovata la regola di cui parli ?  Potresti riportarla con la fonte ?



Si trova su vari siti, anche la Treccani http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/congiunzioni-disgiuntive_(La_grammatica_italiana)/
Si riferisce alla concordanza dei verbi, non di aggettivi e participi, ma quindi deve riguardare anche i participi nei tempi composti, come nel mio esempio del primo post.
Copio e incollo:

Quando una congiunzione disgiuntiva coordina due o più soggetti, la ➔concordanza di solito è al singolare, soprattutto se si configura un’alternativa netta 
stasera vieni tu *o* lei? 
altrimenti è possibile anche una concordanza al plurale 
se vuoi c’è una mela *o* una banana / se vuoi ci sono una mela *o* una banana.


----------



## rawbee

ciao,

sono arrivata qui per risolvere lo stesso dubbio che ha posto CaioGiulio.

Ma tornando al quesito, trovo in un sito dedicato alla grammatica italiana questo esempio:

Nel caso di due o più nomi di genere diverso e di numero plurale :


Uomini e donne _laboriosi_,


Uomini, donne e ragazze _laboriose_,


Donne, ragazze e uomini _laboriosi_.


Mi chiedevo se qualcuno mi sa dare riscontro di questa interpretazione, chiamiamola "più elastica", delle regole della concordanza, perché anche a me l'aggettivo maschile accanto a un plurale femminile suona un po' innaturale.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Rawbee,
riporto quelle regole sulla concordanza che mi sembra giusto seguire:





			
				Matilde Quarti said:
			
		

> In presenza di *un nome maschile e uno femminile*, la concordanza è al *maschile plurale* se i sostantivi si riferiscono ad esseri animati (persone o cose); è tuttavia possibile, a patto che il sostantivo indichi una cosa e che sia al plurale, che l’aggettivo concordi in genere con il nome più prossimo.





			
				Aldo Gabrielli said:
			
		

> [Q]uando i soggetti sono persone di sesso diverso, la regola si applica severamente, cioè il maschile plurale [...]; nel caso invece che i soggetti siano cose, concrete o astratte, l'accordo si può fare anche col soggetto più vicino: «Molti applausi e molte risate furono _udite _nella sala», cioè l'accordo si può fare anche nel femminile, con riferimento alle sole risate_1_.





			
				Giuseppe Patota said:
			
		

> Se i nomi (maschili e femminili) fanno parte di una serie omogenia, l'aggettivo va al singolare, concordato solo con l'ultimo nome.
> Se i nomi sono di genere diverso, di norma l'aggettivo va al maschile plurale. [...] [M]a se l'ultimo nome della serie è femminile plurale l'aggettivo può concordare al femminile plurale.
> È bene evitare espressioni ambigue. [...] {S}e non vogliamo usare il maschile plurale, possiamo ripetere l'aggettivo. Per evitare equivoci questa soluzione è la migliore, anche in presenza di nomi dello stesso genere._2_





			
				Maurizio Dardano e Pietro Trifone said:
			
		

> Quando si riferisce a più nomi di genere e numero diversi, l'aggettivo viene posto perlopiù al maschile plurale [...]. Ma è possibile anche [...] l'accordo al femminile [che] è dovuto alla vicinanza del sostantivo femminile._3_




_1_ Aldo Gabrielli, _Il museo degli errori_, Oscar Mondadori, 1977, pp. 93-96.
_2_ Giuseppe Patota, _Grammatica di riferimento dell'italiano contemporaneo_, Garzanti Linguistica, 2006, p. 72.
_3_ Maurizio Dardano e Pietro Trifone, _Grammatica italiana con nozioni di linguistica_, Zanichelli, 2003, pp. 214-215.


----------



## rawbee

Bellissima ricerca approfondita.

Grazie mille Dragonseven!!!


----------

